# Pr



## Suzanne

I see this site has made a leap upwards in it's Alexa ranking wtg Ian. And yes I'm an Alexa ranking junkie.


----------



## ian

It is nowhere near the top 100,000 Good thing I have a looooot of patience


----------



## Suzanne

It will get there  Are you promoting?


----------



## ian

Yes, I am trying a few different things. 
Quite a few of the pages got listed in google yesterday, so I guess that is a start


----------



## AainaalyaA

Suzanne said:
			
		

> I see this site has made a leap upwards in it's Alexa ranking wtg Ian. And yes I'm an Alexa ranking junkie.


how do you do that? being an alexa junkie? or google? keep clicking on the PR thingy?


----------



## Suzanne

I just keep a careful eye on the rankings of sites (mainly mine lol) and check every day  And I'm ashamed to admit I once had a dream about Alexa rankings....


----------



## ian

> And I'm ashamed to admit I once had a dream about Alexa rankings....


Come on share it with us, please....


----------



## Suzanne

Well one Friday I was anxiously awaiting the Alexa ranking updates but it just wasn't happening. I fell asleep with my daughter during her nap at lunchtime and had this dream that the rankings have changed and got up and sure enough they had lol.

Christ I'm a geek but what can you do


----------



## ian

I had a dream that I won $7.9 million in the $2 lottery, so every time it gets around the 7 million dollar mark I start buying tickets 
Does alexa update its rankings every Friday?


----------



## [tab]

I had a dream about a chat server I was working on...

I also had a dream about a DVD catalogue web application that I'm planning on starting soon...

I'm geekier than you SuZ


----------



## AainaalyaA

i had a dream, and i'm living proof


----------



## Suzanne

Well I'm very happy to hear I'm not alone in my geekiness and others have dreams about computers too 

Ian, yes Alexa seems to do it's updating Fridays and Mondays although lately it's all over the place so I don't know


----------



## Suzanne

ian said:
			
		

> I had a dream that I won $7.9 million in the $2 lottery, so every time it gets around the 7 million dollar mark I start buying tickets


 Were you really old and grey in your dream?  You never know though, it could happen, unless those things are rigged of corse...


----------



## ian

> Were you really old and grey in your dream?


No I never dream that far into the future....


----------



## ian

When my uncle won the $3 million in lotto, my mum said "people who are unlucky in love are lucky in money..."
So under that rule, I figure I am entitled to over 7 million


----------



## ian

Actually in the dream I came into 7.9 million, not sure whether it was the lottery or some other kind of prize, I mainly remember the cheque.


----------

